# Fräs-/ Graviermaschine



## Friedrich-Alexander (20 Februar 2011)

Hallo Forum,

wir wollen uns eine neue Fräs-/ Graviermaschine für die Bearbeitung von Frontplatten (Eloxierte Aluplatten d=2,5 mm) zulegen. Es sollten Platten bis HxB 1200x1000 mm bearbeitet werden können. Wir wollen mit einer Maschine fräsen und gravieren (Werkzeugwechsel). Das spannen der Platten sollte mit einer Vakuumspannvorrichtung erfolgen.
Ideal wäre, wenn die Steuerung und Antriebe von Beckhoff wären (aber kein muss).
Kennt jemand einen Hersteller für solche Machinen?

Danke für Tips

FA


----------



## gravieren (20 Februar 2011)

Hi

Das WLW hilft dir dabei.


Marktführer sind/Waren   Lang, Kuhlmann   . .  .


So um die 10 Stück sollte es in Deutschland geben.

(Mehrere hunderte die eine selbst basteln und verkaufen)


m.f.g.  Karl


----------



## Oberchefe (20 Februar 2011)

vielleicht haben die was passendes?

http://www.isel-germany.de/products/category.php?lang=de&ID=c28


----------

